# HI--Just diagnosed



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

I am new to the fibro forum--i found the ibs forum as i have that problem and Diverticulitis. I have been just diagnosed with fibro. Started on nortriptyline but it gave such bad shakyness that i stopped it.symtoms for me---where sore points then total body aches and waking up at 3 am every night. Bad fatique during the day.Do you all believe stress causes fibro or just aggravates it once you have it?Debbielee


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Debbielee!Yes, fibro is aggravated by stress. With me it is stress, weather,(rain,cold, humidity, high heat)and sometimes a change in my routine will set it off. If I don't sleep well the next day is hard.Don't get discouraged. You may have good days and bad days. Learning all you can about fibro is a good help. It gives you a better understanding of what is going on. This site is great. THe people are so encouraging and helpful. Be good to yourself. Take care. JM


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2000)

Debbielee-I forgot to tell you, that, yes, stress for me lead to fibro. It can develop after prolonged and unresolved stress, a trauma, after flu or a flu like virus. Take care. JM


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

hullo debbielee, sounds like you had enough trauma from your previous diagnodses to set it off. aggrevates it too.welcom to the board. denny


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

thanks guys for responding---i guess it is hard for me to think that stress caused this as that would mean its in my head?The hardest part for me is not having the strength physically. Ive had to quit my extra job and can only hope to keep up with my regular job. As for stress--ive always had alot--but used to be able to manage it. Dont know whats happening :-(So what do you guys do when you wake up in the mornign exhausted and hurting?Debbie


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

dont mean its all in your head,you brought back all my old fears.i always was afraid it was all in my head,so what if it is anyway,dose that make it any less painful,less dangerous,your head is part of your body,you know.besides theres no such thing as"all in your head"your body is all one piece.im not mad,it is a sore spot with me,i hate being told that,i bet someone else has more to say bout that. like i said,im not mad,i think its importent you understand what iv said here,its NOT your fault!!!!! denny


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi DebbieLee:Welcome to our group. I also have diverticulitis. Just have to go easy on the popcorn, seeds, etc. I know for myself, I no longer handle stress well. At the time I'm under stress I seem to manage and do what I have to do, it's usually later that I crash. With fm you have to learn to pace yourself and learn to say "no". It was very difficult at the beginning, but I've learned and am still learning.


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Weener,Exactly---i dont crash till after the crisis.As for the Diverticulitis--i have to avoid all nuts --seeds--popcorn etc...Im just beginning to learn that i have to say no---so far im not doing to well.I go till i cant go anymore and thats not good.Debbie


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Debbielee, I'm like you. Go 'til I drop. I should know better by now, but I have so many things to do and places to go, and a life to live, and........... I know I am going to have to pace myself better from now on. I've had the last 6 months to do a lot of "nothing", after 2 major operations. It sure isn't easy when the things you want done aren't getting done!!! But, I've also found that just sitting around actually makes me stiffer and sorer than if I am moving around. My Doc tells me I have to give up the "heavy duty" stuff that I've been doing all these years around here. My hubby has a very demanding job and is hardly ever home, so I've done most of the yard work and all the housework myself for years and years and now it's--NO MORE. Been there, done that.So, try to take it easy. Move, but don't overdo.Feisty---are you listening?!?! Take heed of your own advice!!!!------------------There is a silent strength within each soul, and that strength is multiplied for those who remember that they do not walk their path alone. Thomas J. Edwards


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

LOL Fiesty--thanks for the input. Yes it is hard to slow down. But your right--doing nothing is not good either. I guess the word here is balance and moderation--two skills i do not have lol.Ive already had to give many work situations as i simply physically cant do them even if my brain says go ahead! I am a home health nurse--i used to work in nursing homes and hospitals but i cant do the lifting or stay on my feet for 8 hours straight.home Health is a bit easier---all my life i have had physical jobs and was extremly strong---sooo this is hard for me and i worry cause i have to work.Right now as we speak my ibs is acting up and so is the FM after a good weekend where i over did it. I HAVE to work tomorrow.I go to Doc for checkup on Tues. he wont be happy when i tell him the nortriptyline was to much for me and i stopped it. i am just beginning this "trying out the meds thing".Thanks for responding---Debbie


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2000)

Debbielee,Hi, and just wanted to say welcome to the board.It's hard to say which came first (chick or egg) stress or fibro. They just don't know enough about it. Depression has been with me for as long as I can remember; even as a teenager. Big time panic attacks came along when I was 26. Had just got out of hellish marriage and the trauma of realizing I had four young children to raise with no help from their father, either emotionally or monetarily. The symptoms waxed and waned over many years but didn't start getting this really painful aching body until about two years ago. It has grown worse. And I'm starting to think I have CF also. This past week or two has been awful. I'm also recuperating from two cataract operations and that is not helping matters.So, I think, that while stress may not be the cause (i.e., it might be genetic or caused by a virus), it certainly has a lot to do with bringing the symptoms out.Take care,calida


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2000)

Hi Debbielee!Aside from taking a prescription I keep an electic blanket by my recliner from Oct. until the end of April. I also have one on my bed as keeping warm during the night seems to help with the morning stiffness and aches and pains. I also bought a shower massage. I use it to target all the sore spots. I use the hardest pulsation , as hot as I can stand it, and end with the fine spray and feel so totaly relaxed almost as if I had taken a sedative. I sometimes use a massager from homemedics that I can place on my recliner. It has heat, massage or both together and has several speeds. Hope some of the above will help you to feel better and have less pain. Be good to yourself! Take care. JM


----------

